# Medieval Shopping!



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

Over the weekend, I ended up doing another musical piece in conjunction with a video I did about a visit to a Renaissance Fair the previous weekend. I ended up focusing on one topic in the video because when I tried to deal with all the footage for one video, Sony Vegas would just crash and make me angry. So, I did this, with about a minute and a half of commentary on commerce at the fair, and then launched into the tune.

The music comprises of a Dulcimer, Mandolin, Wood Flute, and a string section (1 Bass, 1 Cello, 1 Violin).

Hope you like! Let me know what you think!


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

That's quite good. I think the bridge is perhaps a bit too slow. It has to be slower than the rest I guess, but some notes are held for too long in my opinion. Otherwise, this is a very catchy and danceable tune


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

SatiesFaction said:


> That's quite good. I think the bridge is perhaps a bit too slow. It has to be slower than the rest I guess, but some notes are held for too long in my opinion. Otherwise, this is a very catchy and danceable tune


Bridges seem to be my problem.  I knew that I wanted to shy away from the three instruments that started the song, but perhaps the strings are too minimal.


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

I would have the violin play more notes so that it doesn't get too sparse. The cello is OK, I think.


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay good point. The beauty of midi composition is that I can go back and tinker with it. 

Thanks!


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

It certainly is easier and cheaper than to hire a symphonic orchestra for a week.


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay so...I figured out what I needed to do. Turns out that I was lazy and forgot an instrument in the quartet. The viola. Duh!


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

The bridge sounds definitely fuller now. Did you also add more reverb? I seem to remember there was less of it last time.


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

Just a little more reverb and a different type.

thanks!


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

Yeah man, it sounds really good. I dig that. At 1:35 it's really beautiful. My only concern musically is that the main line (introduced at the beginning) is a bit too simplistic. Otherwise it's fine.


----------

